# Tyme Avon Lathe



## Izzyix (3 Jul 2017)

Hi, I'm a newby to Forums, so I hope my request is ok.
I have turned a little on a friends Record 24 and now retired intend to progress, so have purchased a Tyme Avon.
It is in very good condition, well looked after and came as a package with some tooling. The only item missing is a manual and maintenance guide.
Is there a possibility one of your members may have a manual or maintenance guide and take a copy for me? I am happy to pay for copying and postage.

One strange point with my Avon is everything I read online advises it is a four speed lathe, yet the Avon I have bought is a five speed.
Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## MusicMan (3 Jul 2017)

You can buy one here for £27: https://store.lathes.co.uk/print/mt400

but others may know a cheaper solution! Do a search on Google and this forum, too, there's a lot of info out there about these lathes.


----------



## columbiers (3 Jul 2017)

I bought a Tyme avon too and found this page had everything I needed:

http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/althea/tymelathes.htm

The information I wanted was the thread (M25x2) and speeds, which it has on there. 

I certainly wouldn't pay £27 for a manual. In use it's a standard lathe, with nothing else you need from the manual you can't find from the above link. Waste of money for the manual unless you really want it for completeness. 
Mike Waldt has just started an excellent series on Youtube on lathe maintenance- well worth a watch.


----------



## Izzyix (4 Jul 2017)

Appreciate your help gents.
I had discovered the pages mentioned, which are good, though dont give any maintenance details.

There is a lot of chat to find on Tyme Lathes though surprisingly, for a popular and well regarded brand, not a lot of informed details. I'll keep looking.

Enjoying your site, hope I can find a spare couple of hours to delve deeper.


----------



## Rhossydd (4 Jul 2017)

I'm guessing you've just bought the Tyme Avon that recently sold on eBay.
I've had an Avon for nearly thirty years now and keep an eye on those that sell on eBay and it's the first one I've seen with 5 speeds. I'd assume that this is one that's been modified at some time, rather than an original, especially so given the home made 'metal turning' attachment.

With respect to a 'manual' I don't think there was anything significant to it. Maybe just the leaflet to found on the lathes.co.uk site.
There's no need for any sort of maintenance, other than keeping it clean and rust free. The bearings don't need lubrication.
I'd recommend taking the tension off the drive belt if the lathe will sit for more than a week or two unused, I'm still on the original belt here.

As standard it came with a M25x2 headstock thread, but a 3/4" thread was also an option. M25 is a fairly uncommon thread, but both the Verschuck and Record SC4 both have the correct sized backplate/insert available, so you can get a good new 4 jaw chuck to fit. However if it has been modified at some point you'd be best to check and measure what the headstock thread actually is now.

Overall they're good sound lathes that can handle a wide range of tasks. It's even possible to get a variable speed motor assembly from Haydock which would greatly add to it's ease of use...... at a price.


----------



## dickm (4 Jul 2017)

Had an Avon for a good few years. Seriously underrated lathe, IMHO. Was going to put inverter drive on it, but then bought a Mystro instead (because it shared nose thread with the Super 7 metal lathe). If you can get the inverter, then any foot mounted 3p motor of about 1hp would be suitable, so not necessarily that expensive and probably worthwhile, although the speed change on the Avon was pretty simple. If the OP does decide to go down the inverter route, the 1hp motor I was going to use with it (came off my 352 and is is excellent condition) is still lying around and would be happy to come to a deal.


----------



## Izzyix (5 Jul 2017)

Hi Guys, thanks for your input.

Rhossydd, you're spot on, I bought the Tyme with the attachment for light metalwork, though it is wood turning I have bought it for. I have researched Tyme a little in the past week and am wondering if I have an early crossover from the 17-37 lathe, which did have 5 speeds. Maybe??

DickM, wow, I'm still working out if i hold the wood end of the chisels and you have me switching out motors and gear mech's,  Thanks for the offer but I'll stick with ancient gears for now.
p.s. IT IS the wood end you hold, I'm learning.

I'm being brave, going to a turning club later this week, see what real turners can produce!
Thanks again to everyone.
Izzyix.


----------



## Rhossydd (5 Jul 2017)

Izzyix":299xau9h said:


> Rhossydd, you're spot on, I bought the Tyme with the attachment for light metalwork, though it is wood turning I have bought it for. I have researched Tyme a little in the past week and am wondering if I have an early crossover from the 17-37 lathe, which did have 5 speeds. Maybe??


Possible, I've never heard of the 17-37 before, but that might fit in with the different speed change cover on your lathe. The Avon doesn't have the buttons on the lid.

You might have a pretty unique lathe there. 5 speeds would be a useful improvement on the Avon's four.... assuming the thinner belt didn't give any problems with slippage when needing full torque at low speeds..


----------



## Izzyix (6 Jul 2017)

I've several time constraints at the moment, so the Lathe is not yet set up, planning for early next week. I'll post how it performs, though it may be my lack of skill that compromises its performance.
Thanks again.


----------



## Izzyix (7 Jul 2017)

Had a quick look at my Avon, it is a hybrid whether an early crossover from the 17-37 range or a bespoke unit someone commissioned.
Five speeds: 2650, 2000, 1300, 750 and 450 RPM. Motor: Brook Crompton single phase, 550W, 5.1 A, 1425 RPM. Serial Number A830408. Spindle 3/4" x 16 Thd. Bed 48" with useable length of 40". Think it is MT1.
So .... bit different than Avon advised data but comments on posts have 3/4" spindle as a bonus.

Next stage initial use ...... nervous (-:


----------



## Izzyix (30 Jul 2017)

Lathe is fine, just needs a couple of adjustments.
Wish I could say the same about my Chisels, they need new regrinds and fortunately, a gent at Stockport club volunteered to regrind two or three, while showing me how to.

So, nearly set up and looking forward to turning bowls, if I can #-o


----------

